# Jeff Foxworthy



## Bones (Jan 9, 2006)

I read the article in this months GON magazine on the large buck that he killed through Quality Deer Management .  I then read further and he stated that one week out of the year he and members of his church get together for and all week hunt.  He also made references to attending church and church activities.  Last night I came across he and Larry the Cable Guy on TV.  How can a professing Christian do and be associated with the vulger things that were said on that show?  I will never watch his show again.  Is it the money?  How do you think this affects the cause of Christ?

Bones


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 9, 2006)

Just because I call myself a truck and park myself in a garage every night don't make me a truck. I don't about JF, but a lot of folks go around confessing to be Christians just because they believe that Jesus is the Christ. The Bible says even the demons believe and tremble.


----------



## IshotBambi (Jan 9, 2006)

I have wondered the same thing Bones. He laughs at all the crude jokes. Not exactly being a light in darkness, but then again I have laughed at some pretty lewd jokes myself......


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe he will answer you here.  I bet he reads on the forum and maybe is a member.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't know cause I don't put no judgement on anyone


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 9, 2006)

Pobodys nerfect


----------



## LJay (Jan 10, 2006)

I am no ones judge. Sometime you have to laugh to keep from crying.


----------



## raghorn (Jan 10, 2006)

A lot of people walk both sides of the street , I try not to throw the first stone, but I know what you are saying and agree completely.


----------



## hunterb (Jan 10, 2006)

I would have to say that from what I know of JF he is a pretty good boy, his comedy is clean.....and rather active in the church......funny how no ones good deeds make the news only the mishaps


----------



## dixie (Jan 10, 2006)

If I read the bible right, and please correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Jesus spend more time with/on sinners than with ones already saved?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 10, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> If I read the bible right, and please correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Jesus spend more time with/on sinners than with ones already saved?



He sure did Dixie 

I think Jeff does a great job of keeping his jokes clean and they are PG-13 at the worst


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2006)

It is true that Christ spent more time with the lost then those already saved .  He told them how to be saved and that he was the truth and the light of the world.  It did not take the lost very long to either follow Christ or abandon him.  Do you think Foxworthy offered free passes to the members of his congregation so they could see and listen to the performance of the other three men with him.  I do not think any of the members would want their children to witness it.  If Christ were here do you think he would say to him  " Lord come down with me tonight and see the performance that Larry the Cable Guy, the other two boys and I put on it is really funny".  I don't think so.


----------



## dixie (Jan 10, 2006)

yes I think he would bones, Mr foxworthy, and the others know thier own hearts, I've never heard him or any of the others take the Lords name in vain or bring anyone elses  religon into question. Just my own opinion, but I think the Lord enjoys a good joke. Why would he give Mr Foxworthy a wonderful talent and then not want him to use it? While I don't know the feelings of the others you mentioned, I think Mr Foxworthy keeps his "act" clean and repectful.


----------



## Dean (Jan 10, 2006)

*I am just curious*

as to what is "non or anti Christian" about his jokes? Do you think Larry the Cable Guy spouts those things off with true hate and malice in his heart? Obvisouly he and plenty of others think his routine is humorous.........I guess I am kinda missing the link between all of it. 

Some where they have a saying that actions speak louder than words.............


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 10, 2006)

Again I agree with Dixie!

I think the Lord loves a good joke!

Look at the platypus, the elephant, a giraffe, etc


----------



## Keith48 (Jan 10, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> Why would he give Mr Foxworthy a wonderful talent and then not want him to use it?



I could ask the same question about Jimi Hendrix, Motley Crew, Marilyn Manson, and countless others. We still have to be accountable for how we use those talents.

I do not know Mr. Foxworthy and my comment was in no way an attempt to shine a certain light on him. I was saying in general that just because somebody goes to church does not make them a Christian. Look at any music awards ceremony and watch somebody "thank God" right before receiving their award for their number one song, "Rape, Murder, and Pillage." Jeff may be an exceptional person, or he could be a huge hypocrite; I have no way of knowing because I don't know him. But Ron and Larry are not guys that I would hold up as an example to my kids. That's for SURE.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 10, 2006)

As I do agree with most of the replys and I do like Jeff and most of his acts I will say that I have had to turn the channel a time or two because my boys were in the room and he crossed the line of what I thought was acceptable for them to hear.

As a matter of fact, just recently I happened to be watching him on the comedy station and my wife walked thru and asked me why I was watching that garbage, as larry the cable guy was just on, and I said I'm just watching Jeff Foxworthy and he is a Christian and his jokes were clean. She stopped and watched for a couple minutes and then said "I bet you wouldn't tell that @ church.


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2006)

I know that God has a since of humor because he made me, all I have to do is look in the mirror and I know that God and I both get a good laugh.  Forget the name Foxworthy if you are professing Christian you are to try to live your life as close to Christs as you can using him as a target.  We all miss the target but still that is our goal.  Do you think Christ would approve of the filfty language and  enuendos that were broadcast from that stage night after night.  We are to bring people to Christ.  We have a couple who are called Clowns for Christ who travel the country using their talents to bring people to Christ and have traveled this country for years. This is my last response.  To God be the Glory Great Things HE has Done.

Bones


----------



## ryano (Jan 10, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> yes I think he would bones, Mr foxworthy, and the others know thier own hearts, I've never heard him or any of the others take the Lords name in vain or bring anyone elses  religon into question. Just my own opinion, but I think the Lord enjoys a good joke. Why would he give Mr Foxworthy a wonderful talent and then not want him to use it? While I don't know the feelings of the others you mentioned, I think Mr Foxworthy keeps his "act" clean and repectful.



100 percent agreed...........FINALLY something me and you see eye to eye on


----------



## dixie (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I didn't mean to get personal here, but what the heck we're all friends, right? rofl, remember the routine that Mr Foxworthy did a LONG time ago, it went sometime like- a lot of people are gonna be suprised when they get to Heaven and St Peter comes down and says, y'all get in the back of the truck, we're going up the bosses house? Well, that little skit got me thinking about my Lord and Savior Jesus, and what he did even as he hung  on the cross, in my mind I saw that as about the same, Jesus told that ole boy hanging there on his right to believe in him and he'd see him in Heaven that evening. That little joke did more to make me remember that than all the preaching I'd heard in a long time and how simple our Salvation really is. I like to believe it could have made other ole boys like me remember the same things it did me. Anyway, this is how Mr Foxworthy earns his living, why should he quit because of what others do? I can't see asking anyone to quit lockheed or GM because everyone there doesn't believe the same way.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 10, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> If I read the bible right, and please correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Jesus spend more time with/on sinners than with ones already saved?




Still dont have to join in with them and do what they are doing. He spent time to save them, not support their habits.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 10, 2006)

That deer that Foxworthy shot belongs to Glen Garner. If I had hundreds of thousands of dollars to spend on hunting and hire Garner to manage them for me, Id be in GON ever month. Garner, an exeptional deer hunter, nothing short about him at all, as a matter of fact his older brother Larry is the first person I heard say anything about QDM long before it was brought public. The Garners hearts are in it for the FUTURE.

As far as Foxworthy and his TV show, I dont watch it. When you have to flip the channel because your 8 year old is in there, it aint Christian any more, my Bible teaches me not to strattle the fence.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 10, 2006)

Personally I'm not one to throw the first stone. I thought being a Christian was believing that Christ died for our sins and the bridge between man and god was lifted. I thought that if you believe in his glory then you'd be saved. If I'm not mistaken, Jesus was and will forever be the only truely perfect person without sin. I can't judge Jeff Foxworthy. I think only Christ can do that. I can't judge anyone on the site...again, Christ has that job. I like Jeff Foxworthy, also like  motorcycles, Led Zepplin and Lynard Skynard. I doubt Jesus would have listened to them  but he would have gone to their concert and partied with them just like he did in his time. I always stayed away from church because everyone I ever went to had a bunch of hypocrites...then I figured out that we pretty much all are and that at least the ones in church were trying to do better. Figured it was a good place to get better, not a place for only those that are without fault. So as I said, I'm not one to throw the first stone.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 10, 2006)

Just BB said:
			
		

> Personally I'm not one to throw the first stone. I thought being a Christian was believing that Christ died for our sins and the bridge between man and god was lifted. I thought that if you believe in his glory then you'd be saved. If I'm not mistaken, Jesus was and will forever be the only truely perfect person without sin. I can't judge Jeff Foxworthy. I think only Christ can do that. I can't judge anyone on the site...again, Christ has that job. I like Jeff Foxworthy, also like  motorcycles, Led Zepplin and Lynard Skynard. I doubt Jesus would have listened to them  but he would have gone to their concert and partied with them just like he did in his time. I always stayed away from church because everyone I ever went to had a bunch of hypocrites...then I figured out that we pretty much all are and that at least the ones in church were trying to do better. Figured it was a good place to get better, not a place for only those that are without fault. So as I said, I'm not one to throw the first stone.



You threw a big stone when you stated all of us our hypocrites. Jesus would not have partied with anybody. He had one thing in mind and the lustly worldly pleasures you spoke of were not on it. Just believing aint saved nobody. I believed in marriage but that didnt make me married, I still had to do something, you should really pick up your Bible and blow the dust off it and start reading it.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jan 10, 2006)

i agree with justbb and dixie on this one...

just because you are associated with someone who does wrong doesn't necessarily mean you are doing wrong. i know that at my old church in Snellville Mr. Foxworthy came a couple of times for a "game cookout" and spoke to us. he has always kept his jokes clean by far compared to most comedians. as far as the others he "associates" himself with, just because they are business partners doesn't necessarily mean they are friends that he brings home for dinner. i wouldn't quit my job just because a co-worker was a sinner, would you?


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2006)

What is the benefit of accepting Christ as your Savior if you are going to do the same thing you did before you were saved.  There are many people who have head knowledge but do not have Jesus in their heart.  People need to read and study the Bible and find out what sin is and if saved flee from it.  The way a saved person lives is the only testimony of our savior that some lost people see.  Trying to live the Christian life is all about pleasing God who sent his Son Jesus Christ to die on the cross for our sins.  To be truly saved and to do things that grieve God is truly a shame.  The famous Golfer Payne Stewart was given by his daughters a medallion that had the initials wwjd engraved on it.  He said before he got upset or did anything he thought of those initials What Would Jesus Do. If we thought of what Jesus would do and how he would handle things before we acted I bet we would have less to say and our actions be completely different.  

Bones


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2006)

One last question do you act the same at Church as you do outside of Church.  If someone saw you during the week would they be able to tell that you were the same person they had seen or met on Sunday

Bones


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 10, 2006)

*Bones what happened you lied*

Earlier you said "This is my last response"

But yet I see you reponded again. I hope you asked for forgiveness for your untruthfulness.


----------



## ryano (Jan 10, 2006)

Bones said:
			
		

> What is the benefit of accepting Christ as your Savior if you are going to do the same thing you did before you were saved.  There are many people who have head knowledge but do not have Jesus in their heart.  People need to read and study the Bible and find out what sin is and if saved flee from it.  The way a saved person lives is the only testimony of our savior that some lost people see.  Trying to live the Christian life is all about pleasing God who sent his Son Jesus Christ to die on the cross for our sins.  To be truly saved and to do things that grieve God is truly a shame.  The famous Golfer Payne Stewart was given by his daughters a medallion that had the initials wwjd engraved on it.  He said before he got upset or did anything he thought of those initials What Would Jesus Do. If we thought of what Jesus would do and how he would handle things before we acted I bet we would have less to say and our actions be completely different.
> 
> Bones



If an occasional laugh at a Foxworthy joke is one of the deciding factors on whether or not one will enter Heaven, I have no chance of making it there.......


----------



## Bones (Jan 10, 2006)

Feathersnantlers

I did 

Bones


----------



## David Alan Perry (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not the perfect Christian myself but I do think it is good that Jeff can see Gods work in what he has done.  I would do exactly what he is doing if I had the means to do so.  I see nothing wrong with his work.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 10, 2006)

You know what guys, Think I'll leave the fighting about all this for you guys. God bless you all


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think what any of the memebrs in Foxworthys comedy tour and show do anything that is non-christian.  It's simply entertainment.  Take it for what it is.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 10, 2006)

Guy said:
			
		

> I don't think what any of the memebrs in Foxworthys comedy tour and show do anything that is non-christian.  It's simply entertainment.  Take it for what it is.




May not be sin, but when you have an 8 year sitting there, and Larry the Cable Guy starts singing "Johnny the retard, had a watermelon head, stood 5 foot 3 and he said to me, I like tater tots" I loose interest. I cant let my son go to school singing that, there is something morally wrong there. I dont think Jesus would have stood by and let someone polk fun of that. If you believe in the Bible, it does say come out from among them and be a seperated people. Dont be unequally yoked. Dont let your good be spoken evil of. Jeff tells some good clean stuff, but he has some nasty shadows around him.


----------



## Hawg (Jan 10, 2006)

Bones said:
			
		

> I read the article in this months GON magazine on the large buck that he killed through Quality Deer Management .  I then read further and he stated that one week out of the year he and members of his church get together for and all week hunt.  He also made references to attending church and church activities.  Last night I came across he and Larry the Cable Guy on TV.  How can a professing Christian do and be associated with the vulger things that were said on that show?  I will never watch his show again.  Is it the money?  How do you think this affects the cause of Christ?
> 
> Bones



I think your making a mountain out of a mole hill. 
He's got to make a livin' just like a preacher man does. So what if they curse or tell a dirty joke. God forgives him and so should you.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jan 10, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> "Johnny the retard, had a watermelon head, stood 5 foot 3 and he said to me, I like tater tots" .



I grew up on Murphy, Prior and Clay. That is a little childish for me but it's still the funniest thing I've read on here today. (5th post guys, see ya)


----------



## Model70 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Why would Jeff.......*

Why would Jeff associate himself with Larry ??   He certainly doesnot need the $$$$$.

My bro-in law put Larry the cable guy in,  I watched less than 1 minute,  when he started the retard jokes,  that was it.

As a parent of a child with Autism, it rubbed me the wrong way...

I have often wondered many of the above comments in this thread,  but for me as a Christain I cannot support MR Foxworthy any longer.

Yep,  we should try our best to win the lost, and walk in forgiveness ,  and I am not "judging" anyone. I think the gentlemans wife summed it up best when she said, " I don't think you would tell that one in church".


----------



## General Lee (Jan 10, 2006)

I had just read the article in GON about Foxworthy and was impressed at how he doesn't hide the fact that he is a Christian and gives Christ the glory for the good things in his life.Later Saturday night I was channel surfing late and ran across his toast on the Comedy Channel.Like I said before,it was LATE and they weren't beeping anything.Jeff seemed almost embarrassed by some of the language and antics and it almost looked like a fake laugh on his part at times.Still though,I was left a little confused........


----------



## Todd E (Jan 10, 2006)

Just some points to ponder..................

if you take a pure white latex glove, place it on your hand, dip your hand into a bucket full of mud.......what color does it come out? 

Our lives are like that. In the weakness of our flesh, if we hang out in sin, that can take a hold and begin to grow in and on us. We are WEAK by nature. We ARE sinners. 

It is okay to hang out with sinners, but not on their terms. Meet on middle/neutral ground. Association in the wrong place can and will hurt your Christian walk. Even drinking that virgin margarita could hurt your testimony. 

We are to offer up the same forgiveness to others that God gives us through His Son, Jesus. Some times it is easier to critique celebs because they are in the spotlight. 

Our actions and our words should be a PURE reflection of Christ. 

So often on here and elsewhere, "Do not judge" is thrown around. I ask this, have you ever looked up that verse and then referenced the Greek/Hebrew language for the definiton/usage of it in that verse? Please do.........

I can, however, look at person(tree) and see what they are producing(fruit). Good fruit and bad fruit are both listed in The Bible and clearly state what type of tree is bearing it.

My suggestion is that, as a Christian, you pray for MR F and ask God to use him and his talents for His Glory and to remove any roadblocks from his life and to not give in to any temptations. Ask God to draw him closer. Those are the same things that I would ask for a brother or sister to pray for me about. 

Ya' know, God want us to pray for those around us. It could lead to a major Godly work in their life.

Do me or my family listen to him and the gang? No

Do we purchase any of their stuff, thus supporting their income? No

Can I pray for him? Yes


----------



## leroy (Jan 10, 2006)

We thought about trying to get Foxworthy for our Wild Game Suppers but backed away after hearing some of his jokes. I hardly ever listen to him or his group my 10 yo bought a larry the c.g. CD he listened to it before me. That was his last time because I broke it and threw it in the trash where it belonged.


----------



## raghorn (Jan 10, 2006)

I made one reply and was going to let the rest go,but I have to speak up. At one time I enjoyed Jeff's comedy,and still do like some of it. But the last show I saw he was making jokes about going to the hospital because of the side effects of erectile pills that would not quit working. "Gonna' wear the gown backwards and walk the halls",remember that show? I could probably see the humor in that if my young daughter was not in the room watching.And Larry offended me by making jokes about his deaf cousin, I'm the parent of deaf twin boys. Ron White bases his act on being crude,goes out of his way to do it. Bill is probably the least offensive of the quartet, my opinions and I stand with them.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 10, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> Jesus would not have partied with anybody. He had one thing in mind and the lustly worldly pleasures you spoke of were not on it. Just believing aint saved nobody. I believed in marriage but that didnt make me married, I still had to do something, you should really pick up your Bible and blow the dust off it and start reading it.



Blow the dust off yours. I believe if you will reread the 1st and 2nd chapters of John, you will find that the 1st thing Jesus did, after calling the 1st disciples, was go to a party. He changed water into wine for a Jewish wedding. If you have ever attended a Jewish wedding, it's quite a party


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2006)

I ain't heard nobody say they were going to pray for him about it yet. If it's wrong, ask God to burden his heart. I know this has been done once to  him before years ago for a fact. If he is wandering now, pray for him. Maybe he  has wandered (like we ALL have) and needs a correction. 

And for the record, I don't believe cable TV has ANY place in a Christians home. It is a gateway to the portals of Hades and the devil's workshop. That is my view and experience, YMMV. 



T


----------



## Dub (Jan 10, 2006)

hunterb said:
			
		

> I would have to say that from what I know of JF he is a pretty good boy, his comedy is clean.....and rather active in the church......funny how no ones good deeds make the news only the mishaps


Indeed.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 11, 2006)

When we all get to Heaven, in case I don't see it, y'all motion me to the campfire that allow's jokes to be told.

I believe a man is judged by what's in his heart.  I'm not patting myself on the back, but I believe I'm a good man.  I'd never knowingly wrong anyone, and helped where I could.  I'd hate to know I was condemned to Haydes because I made someone laugh, or was a bit "out of the way" here and there, or maybe told an R-rated joke before... or, even laughed at one.

If I am condemned according to the crowd I hang with, then lead me not into temptation, I can find my own way, and Haydes, here I come.

I hang with a group of good folks.  Both here and in the real life. 

I think Jeff is a good man, with a good heart, that's been blessed with a talent to make people laugh.  I don't see God banishing him for an off-color joke here and there...


----------



## raghorn (Jan 11, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> When we all get to Heaven, in case I don't see it, y'all motion me to the campfire that allow's jokes to be told.
> 
> I believe a man is judged by what's in his heart. I'm not patting myself on the back, but I believe I'm a good man. I'd never knowingly wrong anyone, and helped where I could. I'd hate to know I was condemned to Haydes because I made someone laugh, or was a bit "out of the way" here and there, or maybe told an R-rated joke before... or, even laughed at one.
> 
> ...


I know what you are saying Delton, and I agree( I'm not spotless). I think what bothers me most is when you know he was famous for his humor ( and rightly so) without the off-color humor on TV. For years he was as clean with his jokes as any comedian that ever lived. If he or anyone else want to push the envelope why not do it on the nightclub circuit or Vegas where they know their audience is of age to be exposed to that. The one on the Blue Collar show about the erection pills was the limit for me. I wonder if he would do that skit for his daughters?


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2006)

Jeff Phillips said:
			
		

> Blow the dust off yours. I believe if you will reread the 1st and 2nd chapters of John, you will find that the 1st thing Jesus did, after calling the 1st disciples, was go to a party. He changed water into wine for a Jewish wedding. If you have ever attended a Jewish wedding, it's quite a party




I would never call the man that hung on the cross for me a party animal. I refuse to make mockery of my savior. But then again do you remember that scripture that says evryone that says Lord Lord will not enter in, depart from me ye workers of iniquity?  Or what about 2 Peter, returning back to the things you used to do before you were so called saved? Everyone that claims Christianity is not a Christian. He might have turned the water into wine for that wedding but a party never crossed his mind, as a matter of fact read the scriptures about the filthy, drunkard that wont enter in. Read the whole Bible, not just the scriptures you want to put together to make what your living sound OK. My God didnt save me so I could keep rolling in the same mud pile. And let me add, I never mentioned drinking, this was about partying.


----------



## ryano (Jan 11, 2006)

Now I know why I try my best to stay away from the Spiritual and Political forums of Woodys  There is much fighting goes on here as there is in any baiting thread Ive ever seen.......Sad is what that is.

I agree 100 percent with Delton on this one.

For the record, the Blue Collar Comedy tour and tv show is on the *Comedy Channel *for a reason....Its not like its being played on network television at 8:00 during the week.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jan 11, 2006)

maybe he is catholic


----------



## Booner Killa (Jan 11, 2006)

Mr Foxworthy is a pretty good man. He always makes it a point to thank his lord and savior whenever something good happens in his life. He makes it a point to let everyone know he knows he is blessed. Don't even compare him to Larry or Ron. They're not even close. In today's world, to make a living telling jokes as clean and with no profanity in them is something. I think he is pretty genuine. I love it when he thanks God for blessings in his life publicly. That is why I loved his article in the GON this month. He isn't afraid to let anyone know he's a Christian!!!!!!


----------



## Hawg (Jan 11, 2006)

IdRatherBHunting said:
			
		

> maybe he is catholic



What does that got to do with anything?  Please explain why there's something wrong with that. Id like to here it. 




Delton, 
Your 100percent right my friend.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 11, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> You threw a big stone when you stated all of us our hypocrites. Jesus would not have partied with anybody. He had one thing in mind and the lustly worldly pleasures you spoke of were not on it. Just believing aint saved nobody. I believed in marriage but that didnt make me married, I still had to do something, you should really pick up your Bible and blow the dust off it and start reading it.



Chris, I think I must have offended you on this Jeff Foxworthy tread and I apologize if I did. Actually I was referring to my own past and MY experiences. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you and getting to know you, so I certainly wouldn't intentionally insult you in any way. I guess people are taught in different ways concerning the bible and who am I to say my learning is the correct way. I in no way meant to say anyone was wrong, I was trying to just put my thoughts in type. Again, If I offended you, I'm deeply sorry.

BB


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2006)

There ain't a soul one that has missed heaven because of off color jokes. That ain't the ticket to salvation. Jesus Christ is. 

T


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2006)

Whiteboy said:
			
		

> "Blow the dust off yours. I believe if you will reread the 1st and 2nd chapters of John, you will find that the 1st thing Jesus did, after calling the 1st disciples, was go to a party. He changed water into wine for a Jewish wedding. If you have ever attended a Jewish wedding, it's quite a party"
> 
> To keep this sidebar to the post easier to follow, ya'll may want to tell us what your definitions of "party" are.  I don't see the definition in most of these posts as being a drunken orgy.  I'm reading it in most of these posts to be used as a term of celebration, such as a wedding party, Sunday school Christmas party, etc.
> 
> As far as Foxworthy goes, the bible is clear on what we should do if another believer is living in sin.  I don't think it has anything to do with judging their faith in a public forum.  Luckily I don't have time to watch him, so I can't say.  I have hunted with one of his inlaws on a couple of occasions and have had reason to have dealt with a couple of family members.  All seemed like fine folks.




Go back and read post # 47. I surley would not attend a Sunday School alcoholic party myself. Ive made no comments concerning drinking, I do however find it hard to believe that people who claim to be a Christian can make such a mockery out of Jesus for the benefit of them to party. As far as foxworthy, he may be a good man, but he is a good man with bad company, his faith hasnt been brought out. If you hang around a coal stove long enough with a white shirt on your gonna get it nasty and since your so interested in using Bible, you go back and read about the unequally yoked, the filthy and unclean things, the drunkards and so on that will not enter into heaven. Jesus went to the sinner but he didnt keep going back and joining in on their stupity either.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2006)

Just BB said:
			
		

> Chris, I think I must have offended you on this Jeff Foxworthy tread and I apologize if I did. Actually I was referring to my own past and MY experiences. I haven't had the pleasure of meeting you and getting to know you, so I certainly wouldn't intentionally insult you in any way. I guess people are taught in different ways concerning the bible and who am I to say my learning is the correct way. I in no way meant to say anyone was wrong, I was trying to just put my thoughts in type. Again, If I offended you, I'm deeply sorry.
> 
> BB



BB I responded to your PM, I have no problems with you, you did not offend me. Thanks.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2006)

Ryan had the right idea about staying out of this, we should be ashamed. We all have our opinions and beliefs and we all are standing firm with them. Its clear nobody is going to change their minds so all we are doing is beating a dead horse. I respect everyones opinion, their thoughts although I can have mine, now its time to respect everyones feelings. If I offended anyone with my comments, I apologize. Im just making my statements like everyone else. I enjoy talking about deer, turkey and everything else that runs across here with all of you and certainly dont want to make enemies with any of you.


----------



## Bones (Jan 11, 2006)

Amen to what Chrisw said.  I should have just prayed about it and never brought it up.  Also if I have offended anyone forgive me.

Bones


----------



## ryano (Jan 11, 2006)

*Chris*



			
				Chrisw said:
			
		

> Ryan had the right idea about staying out of this, we should be ashamed. We all have our opinions and beliefs and we all are standing firm with them. Its clear nobody is going to change their minds so all we are doing is beating a dead horse. I respect everyones opinion, their thoughts although I can have mine, now its time to respect everyones feelings. If I offended anyone with my comments, I apologize. Im just making my statements like everyone else. I enjoy talking about deer, turkey and everything else that runs across here with all of you and certainly dont want to make enemies with any of you.



    

Same goes for me as well Chris. If I have said ANYTHING to anyone that offended them, please PM me so we can straighten it all out...........Im all about getting along with each and everyone here no matter if I agree with them 100 percent of the time or not..........

I applaud you for that post man..............


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 11, 2006)

Chrisw said:
			
		

> We all have our opinions and beliefs and we all are standing firm with them.


  Very good words Chris - And that's what often gets us fighting among ourselves, or, becoming judgmental toward others - It seems good policy for each of us to live out of our deep convictions, but not judge others according to them -- I think Jesus said something about looking at the speck in another's eye while we've got a 6x6 in our own...  Now, excuse me for a while, and let me go saw away at this plank in my eye...


----------



## leroy (Jan 11, 2006)

To the ones who have said they see nothing wrong with Jeffs show or the other ones that are with him. Would you invite them to your Church to do a show for you? I know I wouldn't


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2006)

i am by no means a perfect person.  i dont claim to be.  i have my faults but that is between me and the lord.  someone i know says if you can get it by th elord you can get it by me.  instead of worrying what someone else does we should be looking at ourselves a little closer.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2006)

Leroy, 

I don't know of anyone "good enough" to spread the word if they have to be perfect to do it. 

T


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jan 11, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> To the ones who have said they see nothing wrong with Jeffs show or the other ones that are with him. Would you invite them to your Church to do a show for you? I know I wouldn't



would you field dress a deer in your church.  what we do in the secular world is not always wrong but not always something we would do in church.  no i am not saying some of the stuff he says or does is not wrong but in my opinion church is for church.  i wouldnt invite any comedian to my church for anything other than meetin.  and i aint ever seen anybody be turned out of my church for meetin.  about the only thing that ever happens at our church other than meetin is ever once in a while we'll have a gospel singin.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 11, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> To the ones who have said they see nothing wrong with Jeffs show or the other ones that are with him. Would you invite them to your Church to do a show for you? I know I wouldn't


Yes - I have - He spoke to about 3,500 of us and was quite funny and never said one thing out of line...


----------



## Hawg (Jan 11, 2006)

leroy
Having him do a show for the general public and do a show for your Church is two different things. I believe Jeff could do a show for your Church in great taste. The man is talented in more ways than one. Theres nothing wrong with telling a joke in Church.
Some of you people need to get off your high horse and do the right thing.  
God tells everyone to love one another not to bash everyone you think is wrong. 
All you Bible thumpers say how Christian you are, Well, I couldnt tell.


----------



## ryano (Jan 11, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> Yes - I have - He spoke to about 3,500 of us and was quite funny and never said one thing out of line...



I would have like to have been at that meeting Tom.


----------



## leroy (Jan 11, 2006)

im not saying telling a joke is wrong by no means. But what kind of joke and launguage does matter. Jeff is probably as fine a Christian man as anyone but to me his testimony is hurt by the company (Ron White, Larry the cable guy) he keeps and some of his current jokes.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 11, 2006)

*I liked the gravy skit,,,all too true*

Some people get a good thing and ruin by too much.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jan 11, 2006)

leroy said:
			
		

> im not saying telling a joke is wrong by no means. But what kind of joke and launguage does matter. Jeff is probably as fine a Christian man as anyone but to me his testimony is hurt by the company (Ron White, Larry the cable guy) he keeps and some of his current jokes.


I've seen several  posts condemning Jeff based on who he works with - What if that kind of judgment were passed on any of us here?  Even if you are the owner of your company, and, therefore choose your employees - Should your relationship with the Lord be in question because of something they said?


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 11, 2006)

HuntinTom said:
			
		

> I've seen several  posts condemning Jeff based on who he works with - What if that kind of judgment were passed on any of us here?  Even if you are the owner of your company, and, therefore choose your employees - Should your relationship with the Lord be in question because of something they said?



This is just my opnion Tom, but Jeff can do just fine on his on, he did before those others were brought in. That being said, I would not apply for a job being a nude dancer or would not hire out that job either. If you choose employees, you go for the ability and you also look at how that person will affect the image of your company.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2006)

Leroy, 

I understand. Thanks for clearing it up for me a little. 

T


----------



## Hawg (Jan 11, 2006)

*chrisw*

Nude Dancers just work to get themselves through College. I cant believe You didnt know that.


----------



## Count Down (Jan 11, 2006)

Bones said:
			
		

> I read the article in this months GON magazine on the large buck that he killed through Quality Deer Management .  I then read further and he stated that one week out of the year he and members of his church get together for and all week hunt.  He also made references to attending church and church activities.  Last night I came across he and Larry the Cable Guy on TV.  How can a professing Christian do and be associated with the vulger things that were said on that show?  I will never watch his show again.  Is it the money?  How do you think this affects the cause of Christ?
> 
> Bones




After reading all the posts,  I think we would have to agree with what bones said.  He makes a good point.  If you are a public person such as JF, and in your public capacity choose to, and I say "CHOOSE", to go on the road with this crowd, then maybe bones has a right to ask, _"Is it the money?  How do you think this affects the cause of Christ?_"  
We are not perfect and we all will be judged one day, albeit, not on earth.  furthermore,  If you proclaim to be part of a belief system, i.e. christianity , and yet in your "very public" life, you excerise choices that are contrary to that belief, and you do while in a very public position, like on a stage, then you should be called on it.

Not saying JF really intended to offend, and maybe the holy spirit has spoken to him, we don't know, only God does. But, I'm sure if he is such a "swell" guy that everyone says then when he'll reads this thread,  he'll understand where we are coming from.  

I also want to say that I'm a huge fan of JF.  But I didn't realize until I read this thread that he has said some vulgar things.  Lets not mention Larry, or Ron White..

But I have a remote with fresh batteries. I know how to turn the channel and tell my kids not today.  Let's go hunt'n or fishing instead.


----------

